# Alternative handgrip practice



## Proud_Newfoundlander (29 Mar 2013)

Hey, there Im wondering if its possible to prepare for the handgrip test without one of those handgrip devices ? I ask because the local gym (a Canadian forces gym)has no handgrip devices and I cant find any in the local stores.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Mar 2013)

You mean practicing the test, or strengthening your grip? Pretty sure there's a whole thread or more about the handgrip and how to improve your score. As for practicing without one of the actual testing devices, I doubt that's possible.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (29 Mar 2013)

My apologies if there was another thread, I was unaware of it. I find this forum to be like a maze sometimes.


----------



## zander1976 (29 Mar 2013)

Your grip will get stronger from doing pullups and/or deadlifts.


----------



## Bart905 (29 Mar 2013)

Playing a lot of xbox/ps3 helps also. There is other methods but its not appropriate for this forum lol. I'm joking but opening and closing your hands constantly until you feel it get weak will help. Visit your local dollar store and pick up a gripper, its hard at first but you'll get use to it.


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2013)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Hey, there Im wondering if its possible to prepare for the handgrip test without one of those handgrip devices ? I ask because the local gym (a Canadian forces gym)has no handgrip devices and I cant find any in the local stores.



Serious question here:  If the CAF gym doesn't have a dynamometer (the actual name for that thing), how did/does it test people on the EXPRESS test?


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (29 Mar 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Serious question here:  If the CAF gym doesn't have a dynamometer (the actual name for that thing), how did/does it test people on the EXPRESS test?



Its a gym located on the premises of the CFB Gander. Both military and civvies are allowed to use it, but civvies have to pay and get less hours than the military crowd. To my knowledge they have no dynamometers. And as far as I know the gym dosent formally conduct express tests


----------



## Smirnoff123 (30 Mar 2013)

Go to the movie theatre arcade and use theirs...I think if you get near the wet noodle or 8 year old girl range you re good to go.


----------



## Davionn (30 Mar 2013)

Squeezing a tennis ball helps too.


----------



## Sunnyns (1 Apr 2013)

YESSS!!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson78.htm

Also lift free weights.

My son had a really hard time with that.  When he first applied he was pulling sorry to say 55.  NO games do not help if that were the case he would have had no problem with pulling a 75.  He, like most kids is big into the x-box and crap like that.

In basic he was also told to open his hand as wide as he could and close it hard 500 times a day.  He says it helped.  When he left for basic 4 months later he was up to a 71 and he passed it week 9.  

Start working on it now.

Good luck


----------



## EG91 (1 Apr 2013)

Weightlifting is the best way, but I believe as of today, 1 April 13, a new fitness test has be implemented which omits all the previous tests of the Expres Test


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2013)

EG91 said:
			
		

> Weightlifting is the best way, but I believe as of today, 1 April 13, a new fitness test has be implemented which omits all the previous tests of the Expres Test



Try to keep the facts straight before offering advice.

This FY 2013-2014, the F.O.R.C.E. fitness test  will be optional for CF members to attempt, 
allowing tfor the opportunity to become familiar with the training requirements. 
Failure will not result in administrative action.
The EXPRESSS test is still in effect during this transition year.

Starting FY 2014-2015 the F.O.R.C.E test will be only standard CF fitness test.


----------



## Sunnyns (1 Apr 2013)

There is a new fitness test out but there is an email from Ottawa that says St Jean will still be doing the express test untill 2014.


----------



## Sinistril (13 Apr 2013)

Rock climbing 
Hang from a pullup bar (wrap a towel around it if you want to make a wider grip)
Pullups/towel pullups
Finger tip pushups
Fist pushups
Wrist curls
Deadlifts
Farmer's walks
Grip devices are sold at most stores like sportschek or you can order them online. I think the actual ones the PSP staff use must be ordered online. 
If you own some weights try adding a couple layers of tape around the handles after every workout.
Just some stuff that worked for me. Make sure when you do the test you get the PSP staff to help you set it, and wipe off the sweat both on your hands and on the dynamometer. I failed thanks to an incorrectly set one. Most people, however, will have no problem passing it, so don't sweat it too much. Only two people in my platoon failed: me (previously had tendonitis) and another guy (previously had a major operation on his forearm).


----------



## Sunnyns (13 Apr 2013)

can't seem to find the option to delete a post sorry.


----------



## cfournier (14 Apr 2013)

Personally, I've noticed a huge improvement using these adjustable hand grips.


----------

